# Hi new here



## Greenfrog77 (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi all. 

I’m new here and looking forward to learning more about relationships. 

Thank you

Green frog


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Welcome to the TAM Family, @Greenfrog77


It's, by far, the best possible place to come to get worthwhile social advice!*


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi greenfrog


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome, @Greenfrog77. There are certainly things to learn here, both what to do, and what not to do, in relationships. Examples more of the pain than of the joy, but useful knowledge.


----------



## Greenfrog77 (Nov 19, 2018)

arbitrator said:


> *Welcome to the TAM Family, @Greenfrog77
> 
> 
> It's, by far, the best possible place to come to get worthwhile social advice!*




Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfrog77 (Nov 19, 2018)

TJW said:


> Welcome, @Greenfrog77. There are certainly things to learn here, both what to do, and what not to do, in relationships. Examples more of the pain than of the joy, but useful knowledge.




Looking forward to all the advice and criticisms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Greenfrog77 said:


> Looking forward to all the advice and criticisms.


:scratchhead: Criticisms?


----------



## Greenfrog77 (Nov 19, 2018)

red oak said:


> :scratchhead: Criticisms?




Yes. I posted something yesterday and I got some harsh critiques. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome! I will look for your other post.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Greenfrog77 said:


> Yes. I posted something yesterday and I got some harsh critiques.


Aahh. Kudos for standing for who you are.


----------

